# All Dialects/MSA: See you later, good bye



## john le huggy hippy

Al salaam a'alaykum, Kyaif Haluk?

What's a good way to say 'see you later'?

Is Ashoofook bukra or Ashoofook Baadin best used?


As-salaam alaykum, Shukrun, john.


----------



## Whodunit

john le huggy hippy said:


> Al salaam a'alaykum, Kyaif Haluk?
> as-salaamu 3alaykum, kayf 7aaluk(a)?
> 
> What's a good way to say 'see you later'?
> 
> Is Ashoofook bukra or Ashoofook Baadin best used?
> I have never heard of these expressions. A native needs to confirm them.
> 
> As-salaam alaykum, Shukrun, john.
> as-salaamu 3alaykum, shukran


 
I would simply say "ilaa 'l-liqa2" (*إلى اللقاء*), which means something like "to the next meeting."


----------



## abusaf

wa aleykum as-salam !

In the dialect you presented I would say Nashoofak baa3dayn.

I personally usually say نراك إن شاء الله Naraak In shaa Allah. 

Or maybe نراك لاحقا إن شاء الله Naraak La7iqan.

But these last two are less dialect and more formal Arabic. And I think the native Arabs here can provide more of an insight into what is most usually used.


----------



## linguist786

مع السلامة (ma3a 's-salaama) and إلى اللقاء (ila 'l-liqaa2) are the commonest ones I'd say.

I'm sure all the Arabic-speaking countries have their own little way of saying it though. In Morocco for example, people say "الله يهنيك" (lla yhenniik) (lit.- may God give you tranquility) and also "تهلاّ فراسك" (t'hella fraaSek) (lit.- Take care of yourself)


----------



## elroy

Welcome to the forums, John le Huggy Hippy. Please remember to give your threads informative titles in the future. 


john le huggy hippy said:


> Is Ashoofook bukra or Ashoofook Baadin best used?


 These are fine, but in my dialect (Palestinian) there's a "b" before each of the verbs. 

_Bashuufak bukra_: See you tomorrow.
_Bashuufak Ba3deen_: See you later.

(I believe there are dialects in which no "b" is used.) 

Bear in mind that the object is masculine singular in both of these sentences. The feminine singular would be "bashuufek" and the plural would be "bashuukfom" or "bushuufku." 

You can also use a plural subject, even if you are not speaking for a group:

_Minshuufak/Minshuufek/Minshuufkom/Minshuufku bukra/ba3deen._

In fact, I'd say that's more common. 

The above are all colloquial. Interestingly enough, it's also common in my dialect to use the standard نراكَ/نراكِ/نراكم (_Naraaka, Naraaki, Naraakum_) to mean "see you." 


abusaf said:


> In the dialect you presented I would say Nashoofak baa3dayn.


 What dialect is this?  This sounds like a mixture of colloquial and standard and I can't imagine anyone saying it. 


> I personally usually say نراك إن شاء الله Naraak In shaa Allah.
> Or maybe نراك لاحقا إن شاء الله Naraak La7iqan.


 As you said, these are both standard so they are not usually heard or said (although as I said in Palestinian Arabic we do use "naraaka"). However, if you are going to use them I would not drop the vowel from the first word.


linguist786 said:


> مع السلامة (ma3a 's-salaama) and إلى اللقاء (ila 'l-liqaa2) are the commonest ones I'd say.


 The former is very common, but it does not actually mean "see you later." The latter is not normally used in colloquial Arabic. 

There are plenty of other ways to say "goodbye" that I can think of, in both Palestinian Arabic and MSA, but since the thread starter asked about "see you later" I won't go into those unless otherwise requested.


----------



## abusaf

elroy said:


> What dialect is this?  This sounds like a mixture of colloquial and standard and I can't imagine anyone saying it.



Imagine me saying it


----------



## elroy

abusaf said:


> Imagine me saying it


 I see.   So I guess the dialect is "Abusafian."


----------



## cherine

john le huggy hippy said:


> What's a good way to say 'see you later'?
> Is Ashoofook bukra or Ashoofook Baadin best used?
> As-salaam alaykum, Shukrun, john.


Salam John,
These sound Egyptian, but it would be nice of you to tell us which dialect you're talking about.
If you're using them in Egypt or with an Egyptian they would be fine.
Just notice that : Ashoof*a*k bokra is see you tommorrow, and Ashoofak ba3dein is see you later.
If it's addressed to a female they would be ashoof*e*k bokra/ba3dein.



abusaf said:


> In the dialect you presented I would say Nashoofak baa3dayn.


 Yes, that may be an Abusafeyyan dialect 


> I personally usually say نراك إن شاء الله Naraak In shaa Allah.
> Or maybe نراك لاحقا إن شاء الله Naraak La7iqan.


Remember the thread when we said there's no Arabic equivalent for the French (vous) or the Spanish (usted) ? When you use the pronoun نحن (*n*araak) it's sort of تفخيم that may be misunderstood as a bit (just a tiny winy bit) of arrogance  So I won't recommend it. Though it's no offensive per se.

Edit : I forgot something important : We, in Egypt, generally say salaam سلام or even bye باي  (between friends, and we teach it to kids to say bye bye and wave the hands..)
So, salaam is fine.


----------



## abusaf

I don't understand whats so odd about nashoofak ba3dayn, i've heard it plenty of times from Libyans. Its just like ashofak ba3dain but with 1st person plural form.

And with regards to نراك being regarded as arrogant because of the plural نحن form, I highly doubt it, very farfetched.


----------



## elroy

abusaf said:


> I don't understand whats so odd about nashoofak ba3dayn, i've heard it plenty of times from Libyans. Its just like ashofak ba3dain but with 1st person plural form.


 Well, then, perhaps it's a peculiarity of Libyan Arabic (unfortunately, we don't have any regular contributors from Libya who could confirm). That's why I asked you to specify which dialect you were talking about.  


> And with regards to نراك being regarded as arrogant because of the plural نحن form, I highly doubt it, very farfetched.


 As I said, in Palestinian Arabic it is common to use نراك with no arrogant undertones. However, in dialects in which such use is not common I can completely imagine how it _could_ sound arrogant.


----------



## cherine

abusaf said:


> I don't understand whats so odd about nashoofak ba3dayn, i've heard it plenty of times from Libyans. Its just like ashofak ba3dain but with 1st person plural form.


What makes it odd to me is the a in n*a*shoofak, we'd usually say n*e*shoofak, and ba3dayn sound a bit like MSA, while not MSA, so it's like 2 different things in one.
This is why it sounded strange to me.



> And with regards to نراك being regarded as arrogant because of the plural نحن form, I highly doubt it, very farfetched.


Yes, it's a bit farfetched, I admitted that myslef in my post 
What I meant is that, when you speak in MSA and use the plural pronoun it's for التفخيم , I'm sorry if the adj. arrogant was farfetched, but I didn't find a proper translation.

As for the use of the same pronoun in colloquial, as Elroy said, it's used in Palestine. I'd like to add that it's used in Alexandria too  But not in all the Egyptian cities, and even in Alexandria it's not usually used by the higher classes or educated persons. Which doesn't mean it's low or negative, just not widely used.


----------



## Abu Bishr

cherine said:


> What I meant is that, when you speak in MSA and use the plural pronoun it's for التفخيم , I'm sorry if the adj. arrogant was farfetched, but I didn't find a proper translation.


 
What if you are in a group and you are speaking on behalf of the group (formal or informal) or how would you translate "We'll see you later" in MSA. It's understandable if a person is by himself and he uses the 1st person plural. However, if a person is in a group or came with a group of people (which is very common) then using 1st person singular will sound odd, unless it's understood that he is speaking on behalf of himself. It, therefore, depends on the context. I honestly don't see why this should be such an issue.

Also, you could be addressing a group yourself (whether in formal or informal terms) as in: I'll see you guys later" or "We'll see you guys later". Thus, the occasion determines the appropriate use of person (singular or plural).


----------



## ayed

In Saudi, we often say:
*نشوفك على خير*
*مع السلامة*
*في أمان الله*
*ودعتك الله*
*إلى اللقاء*
*نلتقي على خير*


----------



## cherine

Abu Bishr said:


> What if you are in a group and you are speaking on behalf of the group (formal or informal) or how would you translate "We'll see you later" in MSA. It's understandable if a person is by himself and he uses the 1st person plural. However, if a person is in a group or came with a group of people (which is very common) then using 1st person singular will sound odd, unless it's understood that he is speaking on behalf of himself. It, therefore, depends on the context. I honestly don't see why this should be such an issue.


I never thought it could be an issue !

To resay what I've said before :
Of course when I'm speakin on behalf of a group, it's very normal that I use the "we". But why would I use it on behalf of myself ?! I would simply use "I".
If someone tells me "neshoofek" I can reply : ento miin ? Unless of course I know that it's normal in that person's colloquial to use the "we" for individual".


> Also, you could be addressing a group yourself (whether in formal or informal terms) as in: I'll see you guys later" or "We'll see you guys later". Thus, the occasion determines the appropriate use of person (singular or plural).


As for the other situation, I speaking for myself to a group, it's normal that I use the plural but the plural of المخاطب not of المتكلم .

Maybe it's a matter of لهجات but I never claimed I was speaking "universally", just from my own point of view. If I gave a different impression, please forgive my mis-expression .
Thanks.


----------



## MarcB

abusaf said:


> I don't understand whats so odd about nashoofak ba3dayn, i've heard it plenty of times from Libyans. Its just like ashofak ba3dain but with 1st person plural form.
> 
> And with regards to نراك being regarded as arrogant because of the plural نحن form, I highly doubt it, very farfetched.


Yes Libyans and Tunisians use nishoof=I not we nishoofu=we. Cherine I think some people west of Alexandria say this too, can you confirm?
Iraq and Bahrain Inshoofak bachir.


----------



## cherine

MarcB said:


> Yes Libyans and Tunisians use nishoof=I not we nishoofu=we. Cherine I think some people west of Alexandria say this too, can you confirm?


Yes Marc. I said it in another post 
Not only the west, but "native" Alexandrians use the plural pronoun when speaking for themselves :
أنا بنسمع الراديو، أن حنروح المدرسة ... but not all Alexandrians use it this way.
I think some other Egyptian cities use it the same way, but I'm not sure which.


----------



## john le huggy hippy

Marhabbteen people,  Shu-ukhbaarak?
 
 
Shukran jazeelan!! 
 
 
 
Mushkoor, Maasalaamah john.


----------



## williamc

Hi,

The arabs we met up with in the Western Desert(1943),
simply said "baadin" meaning "see you later".
Have things changed since then?


----------



## SofiaB

williamc said:


> Hi,
> 
> The arabs we met up with in the Western Desert(1943),
> simply said "baadin" meaning "see you later".
> Have things changed since then?


William, see post #8 it is the short form.


----------



## jmt356

As I understand, مع السلامة is said to a person who is leaving. What is said to a person who is remaining? I have heard خاطرك, but is there something a little nicer sounding, but not as formal as إلى لقاء?


----------



## eastren

Please use standard phrase word (مع السلامة) or use sunnah word (في امان الله) that is cleared for all.


----------



## dkarjala

jmt356 said:


> As I understand, مع السلامة is said to a person who is leaving. What is said to a person who is remaining? I have heard خاطرك, but is there something a little nicer sounding, but not as formal as إلى لقاء?



1) *ألى *اللقاء*

2) A response to being told مع السلامة when leaving is the same as the response to سلامتك, namely: الله يِسَلمك

3) People leaving can say سلام or السلام عليكم

I look forward to seeing more options.


----------



## jmt356

ayed said:


> In Saudi, we often say:
> *نشوفك على خير*
> *مع السلامة*
> *في أمان الله*
> *ودعتك الله*
> *إلى اللقاء*
> *نلتقي على خير*



Why is ودع in the expression ودعتك الله conjugated in the feminine perfect? Wouldn’t it be in the masculine perfect for God, i.e.: 
ودعك الله


----------



## eastren

Also an other word for goodbye "‎الوداع‎" is used normally. you can say
حبيبي الأن استودعك
Please explain and tell me if you have better way


----------



## إسكندراني

I leave you in the care of God.
It's in the first person.



eastren said:


> Also an other word for goodbye "‎الوداع‎" is used normally. you can say
> حبيبي الأن استودعك
> Please explain and tell me if you have better way


أستودعك الله never just أستودعك


----------



## Hemza

elroy said:


> Well, then, perhaps it's a peculiarity of Libyan Arabic (unfortunately, we don't have any regular contributors from Libya who could confirm). That's why I asked you to specify which dialect you were talking about.



Actually, it's not specific to Libyans, this "n" is also used by Mauritanians, Moroccans, Algerians, as someone said, Tunisians and Western Egyptians. At the first person, instead of using the "I form", we use the "we form" (na7nu) . And as Cherine said, it's also used by old Alexandrian people.


----------



## إسكندراني

In Saudi they say نشوفك على خير according to ayed, just like we say it in Egypt. But it is likely people pick words up from other dialects.


----------



## Tracer

john le huggy hippy said:


> What's a good way to say 'see you later'?



1.  My informal way of saying this is :  "Hanshoofak Ba3adein", using the future marker "H" and the "n" for "we".    Where exactly I picked up this expression, I don't know.  I just did. I just say it automatically wherever I am.   (It sounds Egyptian to me).

2.  May I point out that the English expression "See you later" as used by the OP in his original post is really a contraction for a fuller statement, to wit:  
"I WILL SEE YOU LATER." or  "WE WILL SEE YOU LATER" which becomes "I'll see you later" or (even more common) "We'll see you later".  

That is to say, the "we" does not necessarily signify plural....it can also (and often)  signify singular.  In short, "We'll see you later" is the commonest way to say this expression in contemporary US English by ONE person to another. (and it's nearly a literal translation of my  "Hanshoofak Ba3adein") 


_Note:  For "see you later", Spanish has "NOS VEMOS (mas tarde)".......again using the 1st person plural (NOS = we) to signify just one person.  This must be a common feature in many languages including Arabic.  
_


----------



## Hemza

Yes, it's Egyptian and Urban Hejazi, but I think you must remove the "n", so it's "7ashufek ba3dain" (7=H). I never heard Egyptian speaking at the first person (singular), using the plural form. It exists in Western Egypt and Alexandria, Fayyum, etc, but it doesn't exist in Cairo.
Using the plural to signify one person is mostly a Maghrebian feature (from Mauritania to Libya)


----------



## إسكندراني

ح نشوفك بعدين sounds unnaturally translationese to me at any rate.


----------



## jmt356

إسكندراني said:


> I leave you in the care of God.
> It's in the first person.


 
Wouldn’t it then be ودعتك في الله, since entrust is وَدَّعَ في?


----------



## إسكندراني

No, ودّع is what I think they call a transitive verb.
أستودعك الله الذي لا تضيع وداءعه


----------



## MarcB

Tracer said:


> 1.  My informal way of saying this is :  "Hanshoofak Ba3adein", using the future marker "H" and the "n" for "we".    Where exactly I picked up this expression, I don't know.  I just did. I just say it automatically wherever I am.   (It sounds Egyptian to me).
> 
> 2.  May I point out that the English expression "See you later" as used by the OP in his original post is really a contraction for a fuller statement, to wit:
> "I WILL SEE YOU LATER." or  "WE WILL SEE YOU LATER" which becomes "I'll see you later" or (even more common) "We'll see you later".
> 
> That is to say, the "we" does not necessarily signify plural....it can also (and often)  signify singular.  In short, "We'll see you later" is the commonest way to say this expression in contemporary US English by ONE person to another. (and it's nearly a literal translation of my  "Hanshoofak Ba3adein")
> 
> 
> _Note:  For "see you later", Spanish has "NOS VEMOS (mas tarde)".......again using the 1st person plural (NOS = we) to signify just one person.  This must be a common feature in many languages including Arabic.
> _


In Spanish nos= us. It means we (will) see each other, reciprical.In some Maghribi dialects ma'a slama is hello and bslama is goodby.


----------



## Hemza

MarcB said:


> In Spanish nos= us. It means we (will) see each other, reciprical.In some Maghribi dialects ma'a slama is hello and bslama is goodby.



I think you confuse "ma3a salama" with "3a slama". This last means "hello". The first means "goodbye", it's in Standard Arabic and it's used everywhere among other expressions (like "bi slama" as you said)  .


----------



## vinyljunkie619

Algerian - Inshoufak ba3deen or Bisleema
Tunisian - Narak ba3deen or Bisleema
Gulf Arabic - Fimanallah or Achoufak ba3deen

N- for the first person is used in Western Egypt, Alexanderia, the entire southern half of Egypt, Western Sudan, all of Chad, all of Algeria, Morocco, Tunisia, Libya, Mauritania, and is used in Maltese.

I write - Nekteb
We write - Nektbu/Nektebu/Nketbu


----------



## eastren

you can express in different ways. *SEE YOU AGAIN, GOODBYE (نراك على خير)  (الى اللقاء بعد الوقت)

*and you can use (استودعكم الله) (استودعك الله). please explain and share if you have different ideas


----------



## Hemza

vinyljunkie619 said:


> Algerian - Inshoufak ba3deen or Bisleema
> Tunisian - Narak ba3deen or Bisleema
> Gulf Arabic - Fimanallah or Achoufak ba3deen



 Moroccan: "nshufek min ba3d" or "bislama".
7ejazi (Bedouin): "bashufek ba3dayn" (Urban): "7a2ashufek ba3dayn".


----------



## إسكندراني

eastren said:


> *الى اللقاء بعد الوقت)*


This is wrong, otherwise it's good.


----------

